# 4 hours at double time



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The carpenters managed to put the ladder of a scaffold right over the cleanout.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice picture, what are we looking at?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is what it looked like after.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That is toilet paper 'n' turds.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I see now. Thanks for the picture sharing.


----------

